# Please share your success stories, tips and advice



## Path1107 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, I've been browsing round and discovered that there are many people who are unhappy in their relationships or facing one challenge or the other. So I wanted to brighten up the mood and get people to share some stories, tips or advice about the more positive aspects of their relationships. 

What we focus on usually magnifies, if we only look at the problems in our relationship then that's all we will see and we will end up missing the things that are positive about our spouses and our relationships. I am not by any means implying that we ignore the problems, but as we deal with the problems, lets also keep in mind the things that are working so that we have a balanced view.

So please share your successes, i look forward to reading them as I know they will inspire not just me but others as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

My wife and I met when we were 17 and 20. Engaged after 6 months and baby a year later. During this time I worked minimun wage jobs, we lived with parents and life was hard. She ended up having an affair x 2, made life a lil harder. I ended up converting to Catholicism, she found her faith again, I made it through nursing school, now have a good job and we just bought our first home. I'm not perfect by any means. My mind wonders, but I have never physically cheated. SHe's a completely different person. Life is great. I do believe that those who pray together stay together.

ETA: I must admit that some of the problems in the beginning were my fault, I was a democrat.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My advice is to stop looking for someone to make you happy and work on your own issues and happiness... if you do that the right person will show up and you'll know them when you meet them.

To be whole and centered in your life, on balance...
only brings healthy, stable people to you.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife and I have known each other since we were babies, but at the age of 6 her family moved out of state.

We'd see each other once a year or so growing up and knew who each other were, but never really were close or friends.

The last time I had seen her was about the age of 16, when we were about 19 or 20 we saw each other again for the first time in years...and hit it off immediately, that was in October.

We started a long distance relationship over emails, letters, phone, etc and I visited her out of state for Christmas of that year for 2 weeks while on college holiday break.

We continued to fall in love and when she came up to visit me for a couple weeks around Spring Break in March of that year, I asked her to marry me.

Yup, only about 5 months of even long distance dating and about 2-3 weeks of actual time together, I proposed.

She said yes, but still didn't even live in state until August (5 months after I proposed) as she had to finish up some things back home work/family wise.

We got married 5 months later in January and its now been 9.5 years of marriage, we've had our ups and downs, but nothing ever serious. We have 3 beautiful boys that are 8, 6, and 3.


We got married while I was still in college and we made a grand total of about $12k/yr, yeah, we were dirt poor. Now I have a great job, good enough so she can be a stay at home mom like she grew up wanting to be.


----------

